# documento / fichero adjunto



## Qna

Mi caso es parecido. Tengo fotocopias de ejercicios para adjuntar a un informe, y, en medio del texto, cuando aparecen estos ejercicios en el relato, coloco una referencia para una nota al pie de la página. En la nota, en español, diría "adjunto 1" por ejemplo, o "documento adjunto 1", para darles una organización al final del trabajo. 
En francés, también podría poner en la nota "ci-joint 1"?
Ahora también se me ocurrió "premier joint" o "document joint 1". Se entendería eso?

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Si entiendo bien lo que buscas,  lo más corriente es "voir annexe 1 " o "cf. annexe 1" . No se pone al pie de la página, sino en el mismo texto.

Ver por ejemplo: clic

No me suenan las  fórmulas "ci-joint 1" o "document joint 1" aunque se entienden perfectamente.

"premier joint" no se entiende.

Espera confirmación..


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Augustonemitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mi caso es parecido. Tengo fotocopias de ejercicios para adjuntar a un informe, y, en medio del texto, cuando aparecen estos ejercicios en el relato, coloco una referencia para una nota al pie de la página. En la nota, en español, diría "adjunto 1" por ejemplo, o "documento adjunto 1", para darles una organización al final del trabajo.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> Para "adjunto 1", se suele traducir por "*pièce jointe 1*".
> 
> 
> 
> Identidad de Género (SOGI)” (GF/B19/4 - *Adjunto 3*) *.....* (SOGI) "(FM/B19/4 - *Pièce jointe 3*)...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Qna

Muchas Gracias, Paquit& y Tina.


----------



## Nanon

Dans le cas d'un rapport, je rejoindrais Paquit& et j'écrirais effectivement _annexe_.
Dans le cas d'une lettre ou d'un e-mail, comme Tina, j'écrirais _"pièce jointe"_ (abrégé en P.J. en bas de page dans la correspondance commerciale).

 Et j'éviterais les joints dans les rapports d'étude et les lettres... un joint, ça se fume et dès le premier joint, on risque de tomber dans l'accoutumance... hum...


----------



## octbe

Buenos días a todos,

seguí este hilo buscando la traducción de *archivo adjunto*, en un e-mail por ejemplo, y no sé si decir *fichier annexé.*
Tengo que hacer referencia a un e-mail recibido hace un tiempo, con un archivo anunciado como adjunto pero que no llegó, por lo que me parece que * ci-joint *no tiene cabida hablando en pasado.

gracias de antemano y saludos


----------



## swift

Buenos días Octbe:

Se llama "pièce-jointe".  Pero sería bueno que nos des una frase, para ver cómo la armamos.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## octbe

Hola swift,

gracias una vez más,
¿o sea que no se dice fichier para archivo?

la frase: _*no hemos recibido el archivo adjunto al que se refería en su último e-mail*_.
la propuesta: _*nous n'avons pas reçu le fichier annexé dont vous parliez dans votre dernier courriel.*_
** 
mis conocimientos datan aún del siglo XX y me temo que no domino el contexto informático*.*
** 
saludos


----------



## swift

octbe said:


> Hola swift*:*
> 
> *G*racias una vez más*.*
> 
> ¿O sea que no se dice fichier para archivo? *L*a frase: no hemos recibido el archivo adjunto al que se refería en su último e-mail. *L*a propuesta: nous n'avons pas reçu le fichier annexé dont vous parliez dans votre dernier courriel.



No veo inconveniente alguno para emplear el término "fichier", si lo que deseas es hablar del archivo. También podrías redactar tu frase de este modo: _Nous n'avons pas reçu le fichier dont vous parlez dans votre dernier courriel_. Y así te quitas de encima el "annexé": se sobrentiende que el archivo debía ser adjuntado. Otra opción, menos elegante: _Nous n'avons pas reçu de pièce jointe_.



Hasta luego,


swift


----------



## frenchlady

plus simplement :

_*nous n'avons pas reçu le fichier joint à votre dernier courriel*_


----------



## inquieta

*Trouvez  joint *les copies des résultats de Test de mon mari et moi. Aussi,  une copie de mon Diplôme A1, que j’ai passé le juillet dernier.
Por favor, diganme si esto gramaticalmente está bien escrito.
Gracias


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

*Veuillez* trouver ci-joint les copies [...] *ainsi qu'*une copie de [...], obtenu en juillet 2009.

On n'utilise pas "aussi" en tête de phrase que pour signifier "c'est pourquoi", "en conséquence". 

Cordialement,


swift


----------



## inquieta

Merci pour votre reponse.


----------



## Francelho

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, ¿cómo decís en francés fichero adjunto?:

_En el fichero adjunto os envío el logotipo de ..._

Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como verás, esta pregunta ya ha sido planteada y resuelta más arriba.



> *fichier joint* n. m.
> Fichier contenant du texte, des images ou du son, qui, dans un logiciel  de courrier électronique, est envoyé en même temps qu'un message et  récupérable par le destinataire.
> 
> Synonyme(s) :            *fichier annexé * n. m.            *pièce jointe * n. f.



Source: Gouvernement du Québec

Même chose pour la France.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chèvrefeuille

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour,
Au fil des messages précédents, je voudrais vous poser une petite question. Dans le cadre d'une correspondance informelle, telle qu'un e-mail, vous trouvez que c'est juste de dire  "je vous envoie en document joint une copie du reçu...". Merci


----------



## erasmuskiel

Si adjuntar en un email en francés se dice joindre, cuando incluimos un pdf o word adjuntos ¿se diría adjoint?


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Hola erasmuskiel,

Se dice joint pero depende de la frase que quieras traducir....


----------

